

Steve's absence started showing up? - dytrivedi

I no like this design/layout - http://www.apple.com/iphone/specs.html
======
afdssfda
Agreed. Duplicate info (why do you need to show the text "Color" if you show a
white and black iphone with white and black under it also, and what is up with
the wasted space.

